# Help Me I'm Overweight



## angelandshannon (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm overweight and depressed, school is a drag. Could somebody help me? I'm getting weighed and measured tommorow, I'm a size 10, I have been since I was 13, when I started high school I was bullied, so I turned to food as comfort. Now I cant give the food up I eat 1 large meal a day as part of a diet, everything I eat in the meal is healthy but I tend to snack a lot afterwards, I just did. I ate a whole box of Jaffa Cakes just now and I hate myself for it, I really, honestly do. Please help me, I'm going to ride the Trans Wales Trail in March and I'd love to be a size 8 by then! *:-|*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey there, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling overweight and depressed, and certainly eating a whole box of Jaffa cakes at one sitting isn't good, but hey it's not the end of the world.

It's no point feeling guilty about now, it's done and gone, the next thing to focus on is why it happened and not doing it again.

It's hard to imagine someone who is a size 10 being huge so I think you may just have an unrealistic body image in your mind. If you post some oics of yourself then you may get some great advice, which may just be, you look AWESOME, so get on with your life:lol:


----------



## angelandshannon (Nov 22, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Hey there, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling overweight and depressed, and certainly eating a whole box of Jaffa cakes at one sitting isn't good, but hey it's not the end of the world.
> 
> It's no point feeling guilty about now, it's done and gone, the next thing to focus on is why it happened and not doing it again.
> 
> It's hard to imagine someone who is a size 10 being huge so I think you may just have an unrealistic body image in your mind. If you post some oics of yourself then you may get some great advice, which may just be, you look AWESOME, so get on with your life:lol:


* Thankyou  !*


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I am in much the same boat as you, overweight most of my life, I weight around 170 pounds at age 12, and to say the least, I was not happy. I am now 16 years old, 136 pounds, and quite content with the way I look. Overall, the biggest lesson I had to learn, is that unless I DECIDE to be happy with the way I look, it will never matter how much I weigh. The ' I eat because I'm unhappy, I'm unhappy because I eat' mentality is a recipe for failure, you're caught in a viscous cycle, no one wins. though, I will give you a few tips to help. 

* please note, these are by no means scientifically proven, or clinically tested, this is only what helped me in my years*

1. *go with your strengths, in everything you do. for a diet, go over what you like and dislike doing, and pick a diet accordingly*. 

for example, I absolutely ADORE pre-planning, charts, and graphs. I chose a diet that enabled me to do these things. i have the time of my life planning out and creating a chart for the following day's food choices, this is what keeps me going happily. in the past, I purposefully chose to do things because they yielded results - diet ' eat no food' produced the highest rating, who cares if I'm miserable following it? needless to say I didn't get anywhere. This habit should be avoided. The same goes for exercise- don't choose an exercise that you won't want to do. If you find something you like, you'll be able to continue with it happily

2. *Replace THEN reduce ( if necessary )*

another downfall of mine, I make rash decisions. I'd go from junk food to a juice diet in a day, or from fast food to all veggies the next. This has never worked out. i found the most results when I made this transition gradually. I'd record my day's normal intake, the next I'd eliminate the WORST foods, and replace them with a healthy alternative. If I have bacon and eggs for breakfast, it'd turn into turkey bacon and egg whites + veggies, If i have a burger for lunch, it turns into a chicken burger w/ a whole wheat bun & veggies. If I have spaghetti & sauce for dinner, it turns into spaghetti squash, etc. this will keep you full while giving your body the chance to get used to different types of foods. If you are still eating quite a bit, you can then cut down on portions or cut down on snacks ( if you feel it necessary )

3. *snacks shouldn't be a mini meal.*

A snack should be healthy, small, and minimal. No small meals. a handful of almonds, an orange, some peppers, etc. 

4. *If you're starving for only a certain type of food, you aren't actually hungry.* 

This is what i do constantly, I'll sulk up the a [full] fridge, look inside and despite the fact that I'm (apparently) STARVING, the veggie tray, the salad ingredients, or any healthy food, does not qualify in my books. this goes along with cravings and food addictions.

5.* Drink! 

*Water is key for a healthy life style. Always have a water bottle of cold water at hand, and when you feel that ' I'm starving but only a cookie will satisfy me " feeling, drink some water. 

6. *Learn to wait
*
despite what your hunger is telling you, having to wait for a meal is NOT going to kill you. This has, and still is, my hardest habit to deal with. When I was a kid, If i decided I'm hungry, I'm eating NOW. toast takes 2 minutes to cook, yet I insisted on eating a 2nd piece of bread while i wait. every meal, no matter how soon I may get it, required an appetizer. This is a terrible habit to get into, learn to wait.

Sorry for the novel! Send me a message if you ever want to chat! Loosing weight on your own is never easy!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

one large meal a day is a recipe for disaster. Leads to all kinds of spikes and crashes. It is easier to eat healthy when you are not starving. Get on a schedule, eat at least three times a day. Concentrate on what I call "real" food. If you can look at it and tell what and where it came from it's real. If you cant tell what it is its fake food. Fake foods tend to be bad.
For instance, a chicken breast came off a bird, real. An apple looks to have grown from a tree, real. What the heck did a twinky come from?
Same with drinks. Only drink single ingredient drinks. Water, milk, straight juice. You'd be surprised how much calories and bad fats you can cut out that way.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Agree with Joe that you should not just eat one big meal a day. Three meals is good; three smaller meals and a couple of snacks is better, to keep your blood sugar up and prevent hunger pains. 

To make this work, it's good to figure out some foods and healthy snacks that you LIKE and keep them handy. Then you don't have to make decisions, you can just grab the "good" choices instead of hunting around for something. Things with protein are best as they keep you feeling fuller longer so you're not so tempted to snack. For breakfast, an egg with a whole grain bread or fruit choice is healthy. For snacks - Apple slices with peanut butter; cottage cheese with fruit chunks; string cheese; veggies and cheese. See the pattern? Protein with grains/fruit/carbs. 

Those little tuna salad kits are my emergency stash at work - if I get busy and can't get a meal, I can eat that and avoid the candy/chip machine. I also like Kashi bars - 7 grams protein with 15-19 grams carbs, not a long list of chemicals, don't give you blood sugar spike and they are filling. 

If you make small changes you can make big differences! Plus, you'll feel better!


----------



## erino49 (Jul 7, 2011)

AngelaandShannon, I agree with Goldenhorse. Size 10 is not fat at all. I am someone who has dealt with fluctuating weight all my life, going from size 4 -16 and everything in between ( I am in my 30's now). I don't know how old you are, but hang in there. I myself just went from a size 8 a couple of months ago to a size 10 and my hubby thinks I look great. Some of us are not meant to be size 2 and that is just fine, because the world needs curvy girls too! Obviously, try not to eat a bunch of junk food in one sitting, but we have all done it. You are not a freak for having a naughty moment. 

I agree with the other posters who say eat small meals throughout the day. This is what worked for me (when I wasn't gaining weight of course). I would eat/snack every 3 hours in order to keep my energy level up and my belly full. I wasn't necessarily always eating super fatfree food during this time either. I loved my peanut butter toast. 

As for school...I know it may be terrible dealing with the jerks of the world now and it seems never ending. I promise, when you are finally out and moving on with life, these days will be far behind you. I was bullied in school. I went off to college and in my senior year I met a smoking hot man. I married him. Don't worry...it gets better!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Eh, I'll echo what the above posters have said. Small, HEALTHY meals, spread throughout the day. When I was a teenager, I thought that a size 7 was soooooooo fat.... ugh, if only I could go back and strangle myself. DONT be like me and let it control your life!!! I Actually lost weight in High school and was under the mistaken impression that life would be 100 percent better after it was gone. Guess what? There's always another problem. For your weight, make sure you get some sort of exercise that you enjoy and do consistently. I've been everything from a size 4 to a *tight* 12, which is where I"m at right now, and I have wasted SOOOOO much money in clothes. Break the binge habit NOW before it gets ingrained.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I have also had my share of ups and downs when it comes to weight. We sadly think we are overweight even when we really aren't. It easily develops with a low self esteem we see a distorted view of ourselves in the mirror. It may help to look inward to try and find the root of the cause that is making you feel depressed thus causing the whole eating cycle-guilt-eating cycle. I found it helpful to diet healthily with a friend as you will have someone and something to share together. I wouldn't recommend eating only one meal a day as it will not fulfill you and will lead to falling off the wagon and binge eating. Your body needs regular healthy meals three times a day with small snacks in between to remain satisfied and won't put your body in starvation mode. Trust me I've been there too. Just have faith in yourself and I know you'll suceed in achieving your goals. Anything worth having takes time..


----------



## stylemichelle21 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shannon, I'll chime in here too. First off, I agree with the posters who said size 10 isn't the end of the world, not by a long shot. However, if you want to meet a goal of dropping down to a size 8 then go for it.

Just keep in mind, if you really want to lose weight, "diets" aren't going to cut it. People who lose weight and keep the weight off change their lifestyle. It's all about making the right choices and thinking before giving in to compulsions.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like the OP is no longer with us?


----------

